# Networked TiVo to TiVo "Push" Transfer ability vs current "Pull" only



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I know I can be viewing TiVo#1 and transfer a show from TiVo#2. What I want to know is why I can't be at TiVo#2 and push a transfer to TiVo #1.

For instance, if I'm watching a program in Family Room at night and decide I want to finish watching the program from the bedroom TiVo upstairs, why can't I push that transfer? The program would have much more time to transfer by the time I shut everything off downstairs and make my way upstairs.

Or if I'm simply running out of room on one TiVo and know there's plenty of space on another, it would be much more convenient to push it to the other box vs going to the other location to "pull" the file/program.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

This would be a huge time saver for our family, as my wife and I ALWAYS switch from the Family Room/Kitchen TiVo to the Living Room TiVo every night.

There are invariably a few minutes from the time we decide to switch rooms till the time we resume play in the other room, and since nearly everything we watch is in HiDef I usually just have the same show record in both rooms. It would be very helpful if I didn't have to record all such shows on both TiVoHDs, and this would be made much more possible if I could SEND the show with a "bookmark" where we left off.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The underlying mechanism is partly there, as part of the TiVocast and the recent TiVo desktop RSS feature. 

All there needs to be is a "Send to other DVR" option on the menu, which will call a network applet (like it does for Swivel Search), which will allow you to initiate a send, which will send a network message to the other TiVo to start an MRV trasnfer, under parameters sent to it from the other DVR.


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

I was just coming to this forum to post this very exact suggestion. How funny. I totally agree, I would use push far more often than pull, especially for HD.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

The TiVo receiving the push (the uploaded-to TiVo) would need to communicate information back to the pushing (uploading-from) TiVo to advise if doing this would cause any shows to be deleted early or that there is insufficient capacity.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

Not if it's setup like online schdeuling. The pushing TiVo gives the user two choices, push it no matter what OR if anything will be deleted becuase of this, don't push. It sends your choice to the receiving TiVo. Receiving Tivo either initiates the transfer no matter what or decides that something will get deleted and it will ignore the request (or alternatively for this option, decides nothing will get deleted and initiates the transfer).


----------



## SkeeterTV (Oct 27, 2005)

Could we go a little further and add Auto Transfer from one Tivo to another? If my Living Room Tivo gets Transformers Animated on Saturday morning, why not have an option where upon completion of recording the episode, it automatically can be transferred into the bedroom also without having to go in and request it from the bedroom Tivo.


----------



## Joey P (Oct 20, 2002)

I've thought about that. But they way I thought about it was to set up what basically works out to a season pass. I could my TiVo if a certain show shows up on any of my TiVos on my network, go ahead and pull it over to this one.

To go even another step. I still would like to see the ability to turn one or more TiVos into a single TiVo with multiple tuners. Each TiVo would work independently from the other, but if a certain TiVo has two shows that need to go at the same time, it would check to see if one of the shows (the lower priority) can be recorded on one of the other TiVos, then transfer it over.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I love this idea, but I think I would use it more to send movies into my archive on the PC. Currently I have to log onto the PC, launch TTG, Navigate to the appropriate TIVO and then intiate the transfer.

It would be so much nicer to push a movie to (select your destination)


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I love this idea, but I think I would use it more to send movies into my archive on the PC.


Galleon does this already. One can either select filter criteria via which to automatically download programs, or one can initiate the transfer on any TiVo in the network from any TiVo in the network to the Galleon server. IOW, from TiVo A the user can set up a transfer from TiVo B to the Galleon server. This ability has been around for ages.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> Galleon does this already. One can either select filter criteria via which to automatically download programs, or one can initiate the transfer on any TiVo in the network from any TiVo in the network to the Galleon server. IOW, from TiVo A the user can set up a transfer from TiVo B to the Galleon server. This ability has been around for ages.


I played with Galleon last night. It took a few minutes to get working, but once I had all the ports configured properly it worked nicely.

I found the utility that will allow me to push programs to my PC. It works great, my only complaint with the tool is that it consolidates all my content (3 TIVO's) into one list. I would rather have it grouped by TIVO - I know, a rather petty complaint but it would be nice to group by TIVO and then allow the user to select his destination - Computer or another TIVO!

Kudo's to the developers that put this together.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

bradleys said:


> It works great, my only complaint with the tool is that it consolidates all my content (3 TIVO's) into one list. I would rather have it grouped by TIVO


Mmm. I prefer it grouped the way it is rather than by TiVo. I usually don't much care from which Tivo the program is uploading. I'll admit a preference setting would be nice, but unfortunately development on Galleon is stalled at least for the time being.



bradleys said:


> a rather petty complaint but it would be nice to group by TIVO and then allow the user to select his destination - Computer or another TIVO!


That's a different matter.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

> Galleon is stalled at least for the time being.


That is too bad... Do you know why development is stalled?


----------

